# What do you think of this Harness



## JustinaMarie (Sep 20, 2011)

Is it worth buying? thats the only picture she has please tell me what you think Thanks


----------



## yadlim (Feb 2, 2012)

You can't beat the price... I would buy it for $50, if only for the parts for emergency repairs.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

JustinaMarie said:


> Is it worth buying? thats the only picture she has please tell me what you think Thanks
> Facebook


 That is the biggest piece of C##$
New it wasn't much more than that. Besides being uncomfortable and probably not fitting it may cause pain. Invest in something more useable you won't regret it.


----------



## hoopla (Jan 29, 2012)

Dreadful stuff. Don't bother.

I know it's dirt cheap but it's still a total waste of money.


----------



## JustinaMarie (Sep 20, 2011)

Alrite thanks


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

ok, it it the fact that it's a nylon harness or the style? I'm hoping to get a harness for my mini in the next year & I know nothing about them at this point.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

littrella said:


> ok, it it the fact that it's a nylon harness or the style? I'm hoping to get a harness for my mini in the next year & I know nothing about them at this point.


 When you get a cheap harness it does not have the adjustments needed to get a proper fit. You are pretty much stuck with it as is. Besides the areas of pressure points are narrow and do not distribute the weight properly to be comfortable.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I was helping give a driving lesson to some people who brought a pony with an ill fitting cheap harness. I showed them the rubbed marks on the ponies back where it had made the hair white. They said no that the pony was spotted. I put on the back band and showed them how it was the exact same size and square on both sides where it had been rubbing the pony. Not sure if they finally got it or not but it was not a spotted pony but rubbed and I am sure it had been painful.


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

ok, thanks for the info!


----------

